# Herm Sprenger bits



## kiltsrhott

I have heard some good things about the Herm Sprenger bits, like these: Herm Sprenger Dynamic RS Aurigan Eggbutt Style Bit - Eggbutt Snaffles from SmartPak Equine

And I have seen a few pop up for sale for quite a lot of money on this tack trader facebook group that I stalk. They get pounced on as soon as they spring up for sale, regardless of the high price tag.

Are they really as good as they're made out to be? Are they worth the high price? I don't plan on buying one, at least not in the near future. My horse seems content in her D ring with curved mouth piece, but I am curious.


----------



## kiltsrhott

Anyone?


----------



## bsms

Maybe we are all too poor to afford one...

I'm curious too, but I'm not curious enough to buy one to try.


----------



## SullysRider

I really like them, very well made bits. I only have two horses, but they both love them. I think I know what tack trader group you mean and I am part of it too lol


----------



## horselovinguy

I just went and looked at this bit...

Looks like a "fancy" JP Korsteel curved mouth bit...add a sweet iron mouth taste to it or a copper piece for increased salivation.

I would _not_ pay that for a bit, sorry.
I'm not into "names", they just don't impress me. 
If I am able to purchase a like product that will do the same task for a substantial savings it allows me to purchase something else for my horse to enrich the animals quality of life.

I have bits that look like that, probably work as well as that and I sure didn't pay anywhere near that I can promise you that!!


----------



## tinyliny

I have two. They are very nice bits and they last forever, and I never buy any others,so in the long run, it saves me money, since no longer think that a different bit will make things different. I know there are horses that dislike a double jointed snaffle type bit, but any horse that accepts that type of bit willl love the KK ultra.


----------



## 6gun Kid

horselovinguy said:


> I would _not_ pay that for a bit, sorry.


Wow! really? you find that expensive? I have a couple of bits that cost 3 or 4 times that. I'm a firm believer in you get what you pay for.


----------



## bsms

^^ I'd be pretty hesitant to pay over $150 for a french link eggbutt snaffle. If something like that was what I liked to use with my horses, and I planned on owning it forever, then I might. But there are a lot of competitors with a very similar design for $30-50. If I could get one used, that might be different.

I'm not convinced any of my horses care about the type metal used in a bit. My 3 act the same with stainless steel as with copper, and I doubt I'll ever introduce them to "Aurigan" or now "Sensogan":

"_Sensogan is the result of additional development and consequently the improvement of Sprenger's original Aurigan material. Sprenger has used the success of their Aurigan material to build an even better bit"_. 

See: http://pferdesport.sprenger.de/sensogan/?___store=reitsport_english

I figure my horses will never know what they are missing...:wink:


----------



## verona1016

I use a 2-Type KK Ultra bit (Herm Sprenger 2-Type KK Ultra Bit - Adams Horse and Pet Supply) with my horse and am very happy with it. I started out riding my horse in a KK Ultra knock-off that my trainer had lent me, but it pinched the sides of his mouth and I think it was a little too thick for his preference. The 2-Type is great because it acts like a loose ring, but can't pinch.

I also really like the Myler Level 2 D-ring (I think they've also started making a loose ring level 2, which I haven't tried but would be my pick if it's available). My trainer let me try out her Level 1 & 2 Mylers and I was impressed. I thought my horse actually went slightly better in the Level 2 than his KK Ultra, although I didn't notice any difference with the Level 1. They're cheaper than Herm Sprenger, which is nice, but they're also just plain steel, so that probably has something to do with it ;-)

Basically, I think the Herm Sprenger bits are great, but not the only great bits out there!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Lots of folks love and spring for the KK bits. I have one sitting in my basement... 
I figure the same as other people, a bit is a bit. I have lots of old bits that I love and work well for the horses. I don't know where I get them or buy them or why, but they work and I like them so I don't get rid of them. Currently I have a no name double jointed snaffle, a very old no name French link bridoon with an arugian medium port curb on my FEI horse and the kid goes in a single jointed arugian bridoon.
I have a big eggbutt snaffle and a big double jointed loosering along with the sprenger in the basement. And two starter curbs for the double.
Bits arent rocket science and I rarely think a bit is the problem in the training equation. Re training, yes, a bit can be very important. But I still prefer my cheapo double jointed bit to the KK, just because the design seems to work a little better for me. We will see though - every horse is different!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Viranh

I noticed an immediate difference in all three horses I have used a KK ultra on. Two of those horses were "fine" in a regular snaffle to begin with. All three were softer in the KK, and my two mares foamed at the mouth a little with this bit, but not others. My TB used to go fine in a regular snaffle, but I started using a KK for dressage, and now he doesn't want his other snaffle bit in his mouth. He was having enough of a fit that I ordered a second one. He has had his teeth done by a vet specializing in equine dentistry, so this is not the problem. He just decided he liked that bit and was offended that I took it away, lol. As far as it being "just a French link," my QH mare disagrees. She did not like a French link snaffle, but did like the KK. I am not sure why since they look really similar. 

The Korsteel bit really isn't the same as the KK ultra at all. I bought one hoping to save money on a bit for my second bridle, and when it came in the mail and I saw it, I sent it right back. The shape of the mouthpiece is completely different, and the bit is very, very thick, which won't work for a horse with a low palate. There is a company that makes a bit designed and licensed by Herm Sprenger for about half the price, called "Horse & More," and these bits seem to be close enough, but I can usually find the real deal used for about the same price. You can pick up a HS bit on eBay or used tack sites for anywhere between $30-$70. 

Can you ride in any snaffle? Sure. Is there something to the Herm Sprenger bits? My horses sure think so. Maybe not every horse will go better in them, but some certainly do. In the scheme of things $150-$200 for a piece of tack that really helps your horse isn't that expensive. How much do we pay for specialized saddles, pads, bridles with comfort features, etc? And the bit is arguably one of the most important pieces.


----------



## wtwg

That is an insane price for a bit in my opinion... My trainer has a vast collection of simple, "old-fashioned" bits that she's had for decades. 

I personally think that all these fancy bits are a gimmick. If you can't get your horse to go well in a plain old stainless steel snaffle, you are most likely doing something wrong with your hands. 

But that's just my opinion.


----------



## tinyliny

I dunno. I CAN get a horse to go better in the KK. That's been my experience.


----------



## kiltsrhott

This is a super interesting conversation! It seems like those who have used them really like them. However, I'm still not ready to spend that kind of money on something that I don't know if my horse will love or not. I'm in the same position about the Micklem bridles. I have heard so many people praise them, but they are super expensive. If I ever find a Micklem bridle or Herm Sprenger bit to borrow, I will certainly try it. Maybe the price of these items will come down over time and I can buy some used to test out in the future. It just stinks because my horse is an unusual size so opportunities to buy used or borrow from a friend are rare.


----------



## SullysRider

Both of my horses go well in a plain french link loose ring, but with the Sprenger bits they are just so much softer. Same quiet hands with both bits. The metal does make a difference, while they could be going fine in a plain one, they just seem to both like the Sprenger more. They get more "lipstick", and are noticeably softer. Same rider, same hands, same everything except the bits.


----------



## Viranh

Whether my hands are good or bad, they are the same on all the bits I use, and my horses are softer in the Herm Sprenger bits. How does that equate to a gimmick? If the bit makes my own ineptitude less painful for my horse I'm all for it. Bits are supposed to be about communication, not pain.


----------



## tinyliny

I have learned over the years that it's better to have a few items of good quality than a closetful of mediocre stuff. I will carry my KK's with me even after the bridle wears out.


----------



## updownrider

Herm Sprenger Bit Rental Program

You can rent Herm Sprenger bits from Bit of Britain for two weeks. I'll admit I have not read the fine print of the program, but it might work out that you can try the bit before you buy.


----------



## kiltsrhott

I've never heard of a bit rental. It's a neat idea!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

Any place that is a dealer for Sprenger usually has the rental program... It's a good idea for expensive tack!


----------



## sarahfromsc

I have bought several bits which totaled more than my hs bit. Should have saved the money and just bought the expensive hs to begin with.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony

On on Ebay right now for 49 bucks.. or best offer. No bids yet...


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony

Also.. a bunch of them on ebay... maybe after christmas i'll have to try one on my grouchy boy... no teeth issues... and he'll "tolerate" a loose ring french link... love to find a bit he liked. Ride in a halter for anything else, but have to have a bit in to barrel race around here.


----------

